# Key fob problem.



## Crazy4408pac (Mar 19, 2014)

Saturday, both of our key fobs stopped working. 2012 model. Today (Monday) mine worked for two hours, to lock and unlock the car a few times. Now, not working again.
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Battery?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Any problem with the TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System)? It uses the same receiver.

Do you have anything mounted by the rear view mirror? The receiver is there. Some have reported that dash cams create noise and cause problems with the receiver.


----------



## Crazy4408pac (Mar 19, 2014)

Batteries are new. Nothing mounted on the rear view.
I did get a "service tire pressure monitoring system", on the display. Checked the pressure, on are the tires and they were where they should be. But, I only got that once and the little tire is gone, also. Hooked up my scan tool and didn't get any errors.
Seems funny that it worked a few times then quit again.
Thanks


----------



## Crazy4408pac (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Crazy4408pac (Mar 19, 2014)

How do you get your signature to show up below the line? Hey, it showed up


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Crazy4408pac said:


> I did get a "service tire pressure monitoring system", on the display. Checked the pressure, on are the tires and they were where they should be.


Perhaps it's interference, but a few people have had to replace the receiver. A bad receiver could explain all.


----------



## Crazy4408pac (Mar 19, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Perhaps it's interference, but a few people have had to replace the receiver. A bad receiver could explain all.


Been trying to find a receiver. Got confusing. My searches came back with four different part numbers. Ranging in price from $40 to $160. Anyone know the exact part number? And how do you get into the rear view, to replace it?
As I stated, this is for a 2012 Cruze.
Thank you.


----------



## Crazy4408pac (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok. I found a thread, on this site, that explained (with pictures) how to remove the cover. Does the receiver just unplug, then you plug the new one in? Is there any relearning/programming that needs to be done?
Thanks


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

It's a bad receiver. I had same issue and it was replaced under warranty.


----------



## Cruze12BR (5 mo ago)

What do you do with the receiver. i grabbed one from the wreaking yard and nothing worked. still alarm goes off when I open door . I have to put key in and turn to on position or start it to stop it. . Battery new buttons do not work. Keys where stolen was told I need a new receiver but still stuck. how do I program it to the receiver?


----------



## burbigo (Jun 23, 2020)

Hey, have you found a solution to that ?


----------

